# RC Sears Lobo 2(1990) Controller compatible



## clarkw21

Looking at a truck on ebay, and it's the same year make and brand (1990). The control for the truck looks just like the one for the car I used to have. Would like to know if the control for the truck would operate my car, if so would I have to change anything.


----------



## Greg Anthony

you have a 1 in 6 chance!!! there won teh standard 27mhz...


----------



## Guest

Wow.... I thought that I was on the only one that had one of thos cars in my closet... Actually... I have the Lobo, not the Lobo 2... the red one... so I'm still betting I'm the only one that has one!


----------



## littledeadguy

hey codetoad1...any chance of you selling me that red lobo?...email me..... [email protected] ......


----------



## RCMits

...........


----------



## Valhalla-42

*Sears LOBO's..*

Hi !
this might be a little late responce to the posts...

I have both 27, and 49 cars in both LOBO I,, and lobo II,,
( the red one 27 MHz, and the black (dark blue) one 49MHz.)
and one "Super LOBO" .. 49MHz..
The controllers for the lobo I will not work with the LOBO II's..
even though they read the same frequency...
The super lobo oddly runs with the older lobo I controller,,
not the newer one...
The boards are interchangable,, but you have to watch out for the two to three wire to the motor(newer is a three) and the power system,,
(the lobo II have the 9v. with the 7.2,, and the I's pull power from diffrent points of a line of 1.5 AA's...
I have two others motified.. and love the way they handle .
They were my first RC cars,, and I still race them with the neighborhood kids  ( most of the time winning 

Hope that helps.
john.


----------



## jonnycash

my first car was a lobo... haven't heard that name in long time... WOW!


----------



## saltamir

*Need Nikko help for super lobo II parts*

okay Sears lobo experts... Please help me to find parts for a super lobo II. Do you know how to get parts? or any other relevant data? I know that the super lobo II was made under different names for other vendors...any leads?

Thank you ahead of time


----------



## cjwilly

I'm lookin for a motor for a LOBO IV......


----------



## Kenwood

saltamir said:


> okay Sears lobo experts... Please help me to find parts for a super lobo II. Do you know how to get parts? or any other relevant data? I know that the super lobo II was made under different names for other vendors...any leads?
> 
> Thank you ahead of time


NIKKO name for the buggy was TURBO PANTHER II


----------



## jjlb333

saltamir said:


> okay Sears lobo experts... Please help me to find parts for a super lobo II. Do you know how to get parts? or any other relevant data? I know that the super lobo II was made under different names for other vendors...any leads?
> 
> Thank you ahead of time


I know this is a 2 year old conversation, but there are many many different buggies you can use parts for. The Lobo II is also the Pathfinder (Same buggy different stickers), also there is another super rare buggy same chassis called the mosquito. It is a yellow body, but the very same. And the black fox I believe is also compatible as it was very very similar to this series.
Nikko made 80% of radio shacks buggies too. The Rhino, Sears Super Lobo, The Thunderbolt, and Radio Shack Golden Arrow are all the same car!
And don't qoute me on this, but I think the Radio Shack Black Phantom and the Nikko Dictator are basically the same car too.

In closing, I love the hobby and I sell all vintage Nikko, Tyco, Kyosho and Tamiya stuff on Ebay.


----------



## wimstoy

*blue lobo*

so what's a blue lobo that works worth? it's a 7.2 with turbo on the controller. a little used but works great.


----------



## TamiyaKing

This is a old thread but wow the lobo? i had one of those and the golden arrow,but my favorite was the tyco bandit:thumbsup:


----------

